# Wood Elf Tactica



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi All,

I just found this  little gem over at LO, a complete Wood Elf tactica. I am pouring through it at the moment and it seems fairly solid. This is going to make playing Woodies a fair bit easier for me.

Enjoy


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

looks good, but it is from are arch enemys librarium-online


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Arch enemy?

Its the internet.


----------

